# Sperm Aspiration



## Swilliams722 (Aug 21, 2012)

Any possible way to use 10021 for sperm aspiration?


----------



## bwolfe1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Excision/Biopsy for Testes (54500) has sub-note to use 10021/10022 for fine needle aspiration.


----------

